

Google Apologizes After Photos App Autotags Black People as ‘Gorillas’ - betolink
http://petapixel.com/2015/07/02/google-apologizes-after-photos-app-autotags-black-people-as-gorillas/

======
DevPad
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806513)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9815455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9815455)

